# Honeycomb catfish!



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So today my manager and I put an order for fish together where I work.

Anyway, while looking through the availability list and marking what we need/ want. I saw they had honeycomb catfish! 

We will be getting four in, I'll definitely be getting at least 2, but I'm tempted to get all four. :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Honeycomb catfish are the best! I have 7 myself. They're very active during the night, but hide for the most part during the day. Feed them plenty of blood worms, but not too many because they'll eat whatever amount you give them. Mine literally get a huge stomach when I feed them blood worms because they don't stop eating. It looks like they're about to explode!

Wonderful fish, definitely my favorite... Highly recommend them to anyone if you can get ahold of a few.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet, I may just buy all four, because this is the first time I've seen them on our list in the year I've worked there. Don't want to miss out on the chance to get some! I feed a wide variety off foods. ( NLS pellet, Flake, Fish row, Beef heart, Live blackworms, Live redworms, Live adult brine....) So I'm pretty sure they will eat at least one of those. If not I will just grab some blood worms for them!

Thanks for the advuce, AzFishKid!

Do you have any pictures of your little guys by any chance?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I haven't tried feeding them any of those other frozen foods, but it's definitely worth trying. Mine refuse to even touch the flake food. One of them tried eating an algae pellet and almost choked, lol. 

Really bad/old video, but here it is if you want to see it. 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=juegir&s=7

Pic of one of my honeycombs when i first got them:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

He's so cute, the video was neat! I'm sold. All the Honeycombs will be mine!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> He's so cute, the video was neat! I'm sold. All the Honeycombs will be mine!


Good choice! 4 is a nice group to start out with. roud:
I'm on the hunt for Tatia gyrina and Tatia musaica, both of which are freaking adorable as well. Let me know if you ever come across any at your store.

Edit: Oh, also Centromochlus reticulatus.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure thing, I'll let you know! looking those ones up now!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are sweet! Do they stay small like the honeycombs?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Those are sweet! Do they stay small like the honeycombs?


According to Planet Catfish:
Centromochlus perugiae (honeycomb) - 2.4" max
Centromochlus reticulatus - 1.1" max
Tatia gyrina - 2.8" max
Tatia musaica - 1.9" max


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I want some honeycomb's nowww... Or maybe madtoms. Can't decide.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> According to Planet Catfish:
> Centromochlus perugiae (honeycomb) - 2.4" max
> Centromochlus reticulatus - 1.1" max
> Tatia gyrina - 2.8" max
> Tatia musaica - 1.9" max


Nice, thanks for the info. I'll definitely be on the look out for the other species.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well... I was going to get 4.... that turned into 6 and then it turned into 8

Here they are acclimating.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Grats! 8 is a great number to have, even though you can never have too many honeycombs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, AzFishKid! They are even more awesome in person! I was tempted to get all 10 that came in to work today, ha! Getting fish in at work is like Christmas, opened 30 boxes of livestock today, and about 10-15 boxes were all freshwater!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, just put them in there tank, and guess what...... they eat Hikari freeze dried spirulina brine shrimp cubes... and FLAKE. Already! Must be hungry!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Well, just put them in there tank, and guess what...... they eat Hikari freeze dried spirulina brine shrimp cubes... and FLAKE. Already! Must be hungry!


Interesting... i just got mine to eat algae pellets a few days ago and they've showed a little bit of interest in flake foods, but no nibbles yet... guess mine are just spoiled with blood worms. :icon_roll


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Interesting... i just got mine to eat algae pellets a few days ago and they've showed a little bit of interest in flake foods, but no nibbles yet... guess mine are just spoiled with blood worms. :icon_roll


Ha, don't worry. I'm sure mine will be spoiled with Live blackworms soon.... and blood worms as well.


----------

